# dyno tune vs. computer upgrade



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

What is the difference between getting your car dyno tuned and getting the computer upgraded(for lack of a better term) like you can get with the slp kits? Any answer will be much appreciated because I have no idea.


----------



## Doodad (Apr 13, 2006)

Any out of a box tuner or chip is generic. Your car may love or ignore it. Also, the generic tune may no longer be useful once you mod the car significantly. Typically, headers are the end of the handheld type devices as far as what they handle for proper air/fuel and such.

The money (and this is from experience) is much better spent on a custom dyno tune. Each car responds to changes a little differently. My 96 Camaro found 14 HP just in a tune. If you have a computer esp laptop and can afford the software, the LS edit programs are well worth the money. I have about 8 different tunes with differing situations that I can load. And I can change just about anything on the fly.


----------

